# Anterior Approach Hip Replacement



## Sara82 (Feb 18, 2011)

Has anyone ever billed for an anterior approach hip replacement? Im not sure whether or not still use 27130 as it distinctly descibes that CPT as "incision along the posterior aspect of the hip". 
Any help on this?


----------



## maryanneheath (Feb 22, 2011)

Hi there,

I believe that you would still use 27130, as it is still a total hip replacement, yes? My doc sometimes does lateral approaches, sometimes anterior, and sometimes he says anterolateral, LOL!!!


----------

